
Another Reason Scientists Don’t Always Make Great Storytellers - Anon84
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/cosmicvariance/2009/08/15/another-reason-scientists-dont-always-make-great-storytellers/
======
blogimus
This blog is yet another reason why editors play a crucial role in weeding out
crap articles. So scientists aren't the ideal protagonist in every story. Tell
me something I don't know.

~~~
gdp
I also like the implication that scientists (you know, that wonderfully
cohesive and homogeneous group of people who all share an agenda and a single
world view) have nothing better to do than attempting to take over Hollywood's
movie production.

If anything, I think most of the bad science (as described in the comments of
the article) comes from not talking to real scientists enough.

Good (or bad) recent example: "Knowing", where Nicholas Cage manages to play a
scientist without resembling a scientist in any way, shape or form, as though
nobody involved with the production had ever met a real, live scientist
before.

------
bbgm
Jon Udell once reminded me that scientists are people. In other words some
percentage of people are good storytellers and similarly for scientists. We've
all been guilty of gross generalizations but one would hope Discover would do
better.

~~~
billswift
From everything I've read Feynman was a GREAT storyteller. He was definitely a
very good writer.

